# Bronco Soda



## leigh (Feb 10, 2005)

I know some have talked a little about bronco soda but I would like to know more. I have a bronco bottle in very good shape. It has a painted label, worn but readable,white. The back says;The amber bottle protects natural fruit juices and delicate flavers. Contents 7 Fl. ozs. Property of Monahans Coca Cola bottling Co. If anyone can tell me about the piece I would love to know more.


----------



## leigh (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi everyone, its me again. I would REALLY like to know more about my bottle????? If anyony can tell me about it please let me know. Thank you Leigh []


----------



## bne74honda (Feb 23, 2005)

Hello Leigh,

 Although I am unfamiliar with Bronco soda, the ACL (Applied Colour Label) bottles marked "The amber bottle protects natural fruit juices and delicate flavers" generally came from the 30's through the 40's. Orange Crush was another soda that used this same colour of glass with the same wording. The Crush bottles generally sell for around $5-8 CA, although there are some that command slightly more due to certain label differences 

 I hope this helps! Oh Yes......Welcome to the forum!!

 Brian


----------



## leigh (Feb 23, 2005)

Thank you Brian, at least we have a time line now. I do appreciate your help!!!!!                Thanks again Leigh


----------



## flasherr (Feb 23, 2005)

I have looked in my ACL book it shows a 1958 bottle red and white labeled bottle. The pricing is varied in price. the years 1993-94 the bottles sold for between $40-$83. In 1995-1997 it sold for $17-25. I know this is not any real help but all I can give you> it is a nice bottle anything with Indians and cowboys are generally desirable.

 Brian B


----------



## leigh (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh thankyou, That is very helpful!!!!I knew it was a cool bottle. I have said on one of the sites I am pretty new at all of this, I have been buying my bottles. I started with cleaning products, then started getting some nice old whiskey and beer bottles and my bronco bottle. Now I am adding meds.and poisons. Every  new find gets me going nuts to fine a new one. All of mine are amber, I just love the color. I have been listening to you all talking about the digs and I would love to learn about it. It soulds like something I would love to do....Thank you again Leigh[]


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Leigh,   I have dug 98% of the bottles I have, and though I will certainly buy one if it strikes me, I can honestly say there is no better feeling than digging an old bottle out of the ground. The excitement is intense!  For every 100 bottles I have dug, 99 of them are plain Jane commons..... but there is always the chance of pulling out that super rare, near mint condition bottle of your dreams! [] And when it happens, there is no feeling like it!  Hope you get to go diggin sometime, I am sure you will be hooked for life!  Happy Diggin,  Kelley


----------



## leigh (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Kelley, I am sure you are right about me being hooked. I just wish I knew where to start. If there is anyone near Carlsbad N.M. that could and would show me the ropes I`d love to tag along on a dig and learn. It all sounds so fun. When I was growing up I wanted to go on digs but then it was all about artifacts and fossils now I want to dig for those wonderful old bottles....... Thanks for writing Leigh


----------



## bne74honda (Feb 26, 2005)

Leigh,

 I started out collecting quite some years ago but not till very recently did I start digging. Oh, I scratched here and there over the years but nothin serious. Once I found this site I just sat back and read and asked and read. I have started digging just in the past 2 years and, as Kelley says, there is no feeling like it. 

 If you want to learn all about it, just hang out here regularly. Look up old threads using the search facility...this is one of the few places that it works REALLY well. I even ordered a great probe from one of our own members.

 One last thing.......read something from every forum here, even if you don't think you have an interest. It's amazing who you can meet here and what you can learn!

 Brian


----------



## leigh (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Brian, That I do do, I just love this group. To tell you the truth it is the only one and place I have felt like talking on. It is great to find people from all over the world that like what I like. I do have antiquer buddies here with differant likes so we go antiqueing and look for our own things but none of them share my passion for bottles. I think I bore them with it.[&o] I do wish some of you were here, to dig with and show goodies to. But I read from this forum all the time. Before the forum I had never really thought of digs and now I want to so bad. I just got a digital camera and plan to start showing some of my favs. and ones I have questions on but to be truthful except for taking a pic. or the kodak share setup it came with I can`t figure how to use the darn thing. So in time I well. Thanks for writing... Leigh


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Hello Leigh,       jus read uer post.     welcome to the forum.      this is a great place to learn about the ole glass of our past      i've fooled around with ole bottles most of my adult life.    ever since the late 60s.        theres peoples here that can tell u jess about anything about an ole bottle.        in my opinion,   this place is the best kept secret in the bottle world rite now.       anything i can help u all with jess give me a shout          whosyerdaddy!!!!


----------

